# What would you get?



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I just turned in a couple of years and a couple of big jars of coins and it added up to $517 bucks. I have every tool I can possibly justify in my shop. So, question is, if you had that windfall, what would you use it for?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Leigh dovetail jig...latest n greatest...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice wood!!! :smile:


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Years ago I was a lead carpenter being mentored by an old construction superintendent. As we were talking on the job site a man walked up and asked for a job. Ole Chas asked what tools did the man have. " I have all the tools" the applicant said. After the interview as the man walked away Chas said "No one has all the tools" and did not hire him.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Leigh dovetail jig...latest n greatest...


another vote for Leigh (but I already have one)...

for me...
6/8/10' flex coat rod wrapper/dryer...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If you can't come up with anything now, keep saving and you'll have more to spend when you run across "a necessity of life."

HJ


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I'll tuck another 20 in the (secret) jar every week. In a year I'll have a bigger problem. Re: wood, mostly that's for frames, and that comes out of sweetie's stash. I keep thinking I'd like a bigger band saw for resawing and milling logs and stumps. But there's not much exotic wood or stumps in our region. If I could find a decent source I'd probably pop for the band saw. There's still some space in the garage for it.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

One of the MANY tools (upgrades mostly) that I'd like to have would be a 16" bandsaw. My current one is a 12", but the biggest blade it will take is a 1/2".
If I felt like I had to spend that now, I'd probably buy lumber. Something a bit fancier than my current stock of pallet wood.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@kklowell The Laguna 14-12 takes a 3/4 blade. Which should be enough, but I imagine a 1-inch blade would cut even straighter. Stick recommends a 16 inch saw as well, but I just don't do enough to warrant the much higher price for that model, let alone the much higher price for the Resaw King blade I like.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> I think I'll tuck another 20 in the (secret) jar every week. In a year I'll have a bigger problem. Re: wood, mostly that's for frames, and that comes out of sweetie's stash. I keep thinking I'd like a bigger band saw for resawing and milling logs and stumps. But there's not much exotic wood or stumps in our region. If I could find a decent source I'd probably pop for the band saw. *There's still some space in the garage for it*.


Money and space both available--That's just wrong Tom!! :grin:

earl


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Tom,

Can you get a riser for your current band saw???

Thinking about one for my 10" Grizz -- cheaper than the 17 incher, that I should have got in the first place.

HJ

Gotta get back to cutting something


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Is my thinking about risers incorrect, or do they only allow one to cut thicker (taller) things and not wider, and not with a bigger blade?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Tom,
> 
> Can you get a riser for your current band saw???
> 
> ...


I have a Delta I got new for just $300 without a riser. Risers are not to be had--I have tried. And you're right, you can't put a wider blade on it.

I can do as good a job of resawing on my Laguna table saw as on the Delta band saw.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Money and space both available--That's just wrong Tom!! :grin:
> 
> earl


 @greenacres2 It does seem a little odd, doesn't it. I had no idea there'd be that much in those jars. Notice I said in the garage, not the shop, lol.
Tom


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tom if you lived near a major northwest city then tree removers would be a great source of wood for a band saw. I bought an 18 inch with something like that in mind. I can run a 1 inch blade on it and true it up and a 1.25 and deal with the wander. However, I found that I can do almost as well with my 8 inch jointer and table saw. I square 2 sides with the jointer and then I can take the piece to the saw and cut 6 inches with it from 2 sides. If you go for a bigger, better bandsaw I would say a Laguna. They run like a Swiss sewing machine. There are so many possibilities for tools and it all boils down to what kind of projects you work on. No two of us are alike in that way.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

If I had all the tools I wanted and needed, the Little Voice would surely ask "Why spend the money?" 

I would put it in a secure location and periodically add to it for the time when something really needed or something at a fire-sale or closing-the-doors price comes along.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

More good Lathe turning tools - deep hollowing stuff.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I would do as advised, if you have nothing in need of at that price range, saving is always a good thing. I am sure you will find a new tool you can use. Have you looked at the CNC Machines? They are getting very popular of late and the prices are getting better as well.


----------



## chiefjd (Nov 1, 2015)

Wood


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Enough plywood to make a decent boat. Then fishing license, fishing rod, can of worms, case of beer, and go relax.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Enough plywood to make a decent boat. Then fishing license, fishing rod, can of worms, case of beer, and go relax.


 @JOAT I'm in Charlotte for a couple of days, but I did manage fish today: Sushi for supper. Actually, my life is terrific at this point, even without having a line in the water.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> I just turned in a couple of years and a couple of big jars of coins and it added up to $517 bucks. I have every tool I can possibly justify in my shop. So, question is, if you had that windfall, what would you use it for?



Tom,
What I'm going to suggest probably will get me laughed off the forum, but since you have been blessed to the point that you have a very well supplied shop, have you considered checking around where you live and finding a family that is down on their luck, I am not talking about a family that has not done their best, just one that has some medical or something that has caused them to be down on their luck. Take the windfall and help somebody else.

I have found in my life that when I have done this, that the rewards always have come to me several times greater than my original gift. I have found this to be an extremely interesting and exciting laws in reality. You might to throw this idea into the pot and consider it.

Jerry


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> @JOAT I'm in Charlotte for a couple of days, but I did manage fish today: Sushi for supper. Actually, my life is terrific at this point, even without having a line in the water.


Bait? You eat bait? Actually I love sushi, providing it's well done.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I like sushi too, the same way...well done, preferably with some bread crumbs and butter joining it in the broiler.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I just turned in a couple of years and a couple of big jars of coins and it added up to $517 bucks. I have every tool I can possibly justify in my shop. So, question is, if you had that windfall, what would you use it for?


i heard that you can never have enough clamps  Actually Tom, I was thinking wood too, like others have already suggested.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Tom,
> What I'm going to suggest probably will get me laughed off the forum, but since you have been blessed to the point that you have a very well supplied shop, have you considered checking around where you live and finding a family that is down on their luck, I am not talking about a family that has not done their best, just one that has some medical or something that has caused them to be down on their luck. Take the windfall and help somebody else.
> 
> I have found in my life that when I have done this, that the rewards always have come to me several times greater than my original gift. I have found this to be an extremely interesting and exciting laws in reality. You might to throw this idea into the pot and consider it.
> ...


 @Jerry Bowen My wife and I are sponsoring a young woman who is heading back to finish high school. She works hard and this would help her get a better job to support her baby. We do make contributions and it is very satisfying. Basically I like your idea but we are donating already.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

kklowell said:


> I like sushi too, the same way...well done, preferably with some bread crumbs and butter joining it in the broiler.


 @kklowell I picked up a taste for sushi when I worked for Kawasaki a few decades ago. Can't get my wife to even try it. It is a delicacy and it does not taste like fish at all. It is always the very finest cuts of fish and it goes extremely well with a good beer, like Sopporo (my favorite Japanese brew). I indulge every month or so, often for lunch. The Japanese also really have food presentation down pat.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> @Jerry Bowen My wife and I are sponsoring a young woman who is heading back to finish high school. She works hard and this would help her get a better job to support her baby. We do make contributions and it is very satisfying. Basically I like your idea but we are donating already.


Tom,
So you are well aware of what I have alluded to. Good for you. 

Just be patient, the place to spend the money wisely will come into focus.

Jerry


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Tom,
> So you are well aware of what I have alluded to. Good for you.
> 
> Just be patient, the place to spend the money wisely will come into focus.
> ...


@ Jerry Bowen Giving is always rewarding. We had a speaker from our senior group from Uganda and were able to give some cash and medical gear from my wife's nursing days.

Theater was a huge part of my junior and senior high school days, what I learned then I apply every day. So I'm thinking that money would pretty much pay for material to make two full set pieces worth of canvas covered theatrical flats so they could do multiple set shows. They use TV flats now, which are too big and heavy to change out. 

Cost would be close to the money I have now, just have to find 3 1/2"x10' foot clear pine pieces that are really straight. The theater is an old, WWII era USO building with very little backstage space to store sets, so light flats would really get a lot of use for many years. 

About 12-14 plain flats plus a couple each of window and door flats, plus hardware and "jacks" to hold them up, would get a couple of decades of heavy use. Haven't decided yet, but the idea is simmering.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> @ Jerry Bowen Giving is always rewarding. We had a speaker from our senior group from Uganda and were able to give some cash and medical gear from my wife's nursing days.
> 
> Theater was a huge part of my junior and senior high school days, what I learned then I apply every day. So I'm thinking that money would pretty much pay for material to make two full set pieces worth of canvas covered theatrical flats so they could do multiple set shows. They use TV flats now, which are too big and heavy to change out.
> 
> ...


Tom,
I kinda suspected that an idea like what you have described would come along. The satisfaction that will get from the project can't be counted monetarily as you well know. Keep us posted on how it goes if you do indeed follow up on your idea.

Jerry


----------

